# Tracker 15/42 jon boat stability question?



## X53Gunner (Mar 15, 2010)

OK I had a 14/32 Jon and loved the idea of putting a casting deck and all that in it. I then took it out to check the standing up stability and tipped the damn boat over with nothing in it...LOL Anyway wasn't stable at all. I have been looking at the Tracker 15/42 I know its 10" wider but will that make a big enough difference. I really love how you guys are making mini bass boats out of these flat bottoms and would really love to do this to one, just want to make sure I'm getting the right one so I can put a casting deck up front and some other storage ideas! Thanks for your time!
Scott


----------



## mbhutton (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 1542. I have a casting deck up the front and it is very stable. i can walk around on the deck and does not tip over


----------



## russ010 (Mar 15, 2010)

you wouldn't believe the difference between even a 32" floor and a 36" floor. 4" may not seem like much, but you can do a lot more... You can definitely deck all the way up with a 42" floor. with a 36" floor, I wouldn't go any higher than the middle bench


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 15, 2010)

mbhutton do you have any more pics of your boat. I really like the way yours is decked. Thanks for the info guys I guess I will have to go and buy one! LOL
Scott


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice ride mbhutton


I wouldn't hesitate to buy a tracker product. I have a fisher, made by tracker from 1990, and its still rock solid.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 16, 2010)

One rule....bigger is always better.

I think a 42" would be fine for decking......but it all depends on what kind of water you fish. When I was looking for my first mod I looked at a 1440. I was also concerned how it would be on bigger water. Hell, I'm still concerned with a 1548. Also watch your capacities. I'm a bigger guy(270) and I was worried that after I built it out and added a couple guys and gear it might sit too low. I decided to hold out for something bigger that was used. 

If you're not in a hurry just watch craiglist and you'll eventually be able to pick up a 1448 or 1648. You just have to be patient....but also react quickly when you find the right thing. My first boat I ended up picking up at a dealer at the end of the season....I'm sure they didn't want to sit on it all winter. They were asking $2900, and I got it for $2000. My latest, I picked up for $550 off Craigslist. You can find some really good deals if you wait it out.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey "mbhutton". I like the job you did on your Tracker 1542. I am buying one of these boats this spring and would love to see some more pictures of your mod.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## Froggy (Mar 30, 2010)

1542 is a real nice size, tracker is pretty good, boater has some extremely high standards... even 5 inches make a huge diff.


----------



## basshunter25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got a Tracker 1648 and I have yet to find anything thats not solid on it. Even the hull and overall body don't have a ding or dent and im the third owner. Its a 97 and I am just starting the mods. Good luck bud


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 31, 2010)

I've done a lot of shopping around foro the right boat and the Tracker 1542 seems to fit the bill considering cost, quality, weight and size. I checked one out in the lot at BassPro and it seemed pretty well constructed and solid to me. However, I am no expert.

Can't wait to get 'er!

Cheers,
BC


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 31, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> built good but the rest looks like a monkey put it together and that is all the riveted jons



Sometimes I feel like a monkey when I'm working on my boat :LOL2:


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 2, 2010)

I picked up my Tracker 1542 and It might be just me but I'm very impressed with what I got for the money!! No its not a Tracker 2072 Grizzley or a Lowe RoughNeck but my foam isn't loose like mentioned earlier and I just took it out with a Johnson 10hp and she jumped right up on plane and went very nice across the water with two of use that are well over 250 pounds apiece. You could feel the boat twisting a small amount and I believe twisting is way to harsh a word but you could feel a small amount of movement side to side while under full throttle. We can both stand up in it and fish, man does it feels so much better than the 1432 I had its like night and day difference. Now its time for decking and the fun part!!!!
Scott


----------



## perchin (Apr 3, 2010)

X53Gunner-------> WAY TO GO MAN!!!! I believe if your a man on a budget like myself, you will love this boat. Yes you do get what you pay for and for 999 you can't beat what you paid for. Now I can't wait to see you mod this thing. opcorn:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay gang, I cleaned-up the thread, threw holy water on my computer, uttered a few words, and we're good to go now. 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 4, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> , threw holy water on my computer, uttered a few words, and we're good to go now. 8)



That's what I've been doing wrong.

Where can I get a 55 gal drum of the stuff for the 2 sites that I moderate? :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey X53 Gunner. I will be picking up my Tracker 1542 in a few weeks too! I am so glad to hear you are happy with it. I'm looking forward to hearing lots more about your mods!!

Keep us posted.

Cheers,
BC


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 5, 2010)

Will do! Right now Im selling off some of my other toys so I can buy a 2000 or new motor. I'm just plain sick of having to work on stuff all the time to enjoy it. So out with the 1960's Johnson Papa wants a newer 4 stroke I do believe! LOL
Scott


----------

